# WorldMark / St. George amenities charge.....



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2017)

FYI: In a phone conversation with WorldMark / St. George today, I was told that reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 would have a $10 per day amenities charge added to them.  

I have an upcoming stay here and I'll try and update this thread with some sort of review of the amenities this includes...

More to follow.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 8, 2017)

Curious: How are you booked?  Was this an exchange?  A rental?  Direct WM owner booking on credits?

Thx!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello Rhonda - Sorry, I should have noted that.... 
I reserved this week via Wyndham, through WorldMark.  In other words, I found an area of the country we wanted to go, saw on Wyndham's website this resort was near Zion, called Wyndham, then was transferred over to WorldMark to find the week and complete the reservation.  Not sure how that one would be scored but that was the path I used...


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 8, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> FYI: In a phone conversation with WorldMark / St. George today, I was told that reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 would have a $10 per day amenities charge added to them.
> 
> I have an upcoming stay here and I'll try and update this thread with some sort of review of the amenities this includes...
> 
> More to follow.



There has been a certain amount of uproar over more and more resorts charging Transient Occupancy Tax (which is old news to me because we are in Los Angeles and most of the CA resorts have charged TOT for years), but an amenities charge is something new, and not something I'd pay without grumbling.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 8, 2017)

St George charges an 11.6% tax on cash rentals including the housekeeping fee.  Looks like you booked through Club Pass.  Did you pay a housekeeping fee?  A 1 BR HK would be about right.   There aren't that many amenities.

Sue


----------



## CO skier (Jul 8, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> FYI: In a phone conversation with WorldMark / St. George today, I was told that reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 would have a $10 per day amenities charge added to them.


Were you charged the amenities fee at the time of reservation, or is it collected at check-in?

I made a reservation in June for St. George and was not charged an "amenities" fee.  It is a cash reservation, so I was charged the transient occupancy tax.

An "amenities fee" would be a first for WorldMark.  No announcement has been made to WorldMark owners.    The amenities at WM St. George consist of two swimming pools, a game room off one of the pools, a shuffle board court, and a horseshoe pit.  10$/day!?  Something does not add up.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am assuming (but we all know what the word assume does) that the $10 daily amenity () fee is because this Reservation was done through Club Pass and not as a Worldmark Member.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> St George charges an 11.6% tax on cash rentals including the housekeeping fee.  Looks like you booked through Club Pass.  Did you pay a housekeeping fee?  A 1 BR HK would be about right.   There aren't that many amenities.
> 
> Sue



I was NOT charged a housekeeping for for this reservation.  
I do have VIP Gold status with Wyndham (which gets me unlimited housekeeping) but since this reservation was (eventually) through WorldMark, I am not sure if that matters.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I am assuming (but we all know what the word assume does) that the $10 daily amenity () fee is because this Reservation was done through Club Pass and not as a Worldmark Member.



I will try and find out more during our upcoming stay, but the lady said reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 would be charged the $10 daily amenity fee.  She did NOT mention if that charge was limited to (directed at) any certain reservation type - meaning I do not know if WorldMark members would be charged this fee.  I will try and find out though...


----------



## vikingsholm (Jul 9, 2017)

The TOT fees I don't mind.

I do very much mind these amenities fees, however. They are a money grab. Like what the airplanes are doing with all of their new fees and restrictions.

The units that you trade for are either assigned points or some other trading value based on the whole package that the resort offers, in my opinion. So that would include season, type of unit, rating and quality of the resort, resort amenities, etc. There should NOT be an extra fee for amenities, it has already been paid for as part of what you gave up in points or a weekly unit to trade. In addition, we rarely use any of the amenities. If there is a fee, at worst it should be optional and then you don't get a card to access locked off amenity areas if you don't want to pay the fee.

Resist!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2017)

You'll get no argument from me on your points, Vikingsholm.  If resorts do charge for amenities, it should prominently noted PRIOR to confirming a reservation.  I have run into this one time previously (at a different resort) but the resort backed the charges off when I explained I was there for a weekend around a military graduation.  

In the end, a resort that charges for amenities might NOT get my business over one that does not if all other things are equal.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 11, 2017)

Something does not sound right. I am not aware of any WM resort that has an amenity fee. Even for exchangers.


----------



## breezez (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll be there Saturday for a week - Nothing on my confirmation about additional fees.   So we will wait and see.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 17, 2017)

I had never heard of any amenity fee at a WorldMark resort either. However, I checked on RCI, and was surprised to find that it might be true at St. George:
*----------------------------------------*
*Urgent Information*

Construction Info

On-site construction or remodeling may disturb guests from May 8, 2017 to July 10, 2017.
This project will include new carpet, tile, lighting and furniture.


Policy Restrictions

No Pets. Please contact the resort directly regarding its ADA service animal policy.
No smoking in units: could result in forfeiture of the unit and/or other penalties.

General Urgent Information

Fees or deposits are charged for some amenities.
Smoking is not allowed in units.
Resort cannot honor unit upgrades or moves.
Occupancy limits are strictly enforced: could result in forfeiture of the unit and/or other penalties.
Confirmation is required upon check-in at the resort.
Security deposit required upon check-in at the resort.
Credit card imprint required upon check-in at the resort.

Other Information

CALL THE WORLDMARK CENTRAL OFFICE AT 800.457.0103 TO DISCUSS SPECIAL NEEDS.


----------



## breezez (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm here at St. George now, checked in as an owner was not charged any fee


----------



## breezez (Jul 19, 2017)

hudshut said:


> I had never heard of any amenity fee at a WorldMark resort either. However, I checked on RCI, and was surprised to find that it might be true at St. George:
> *----------------------------------------*
> *Urgent Information*
> 
> ...




Try to avoid building D there is road crew doing work the start every day at 6:30am and is quite noisy.   

The only maintenance I see going on is main entrance, and rec center.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 23, 2017)

All,

Now that I am back from vacation and straightening out my notes, please be aware that I mixed up this resort (which was our first destination for our trip) with the second resort (Sedona Pines) in my notes. 
WorldMark St. George is NOT the resort changing this policy for reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 (it is Sedona Pines).

My apologies for this error.  

In the meantime, I did remember to bring back the info provided by the check in staff and I have scanned / attached it here for those who might find it helpful.  Again, my apologies to all for the error in my recollection.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> WorldMark St. George is NOT the resort changing this policy for reservations made on or after January 1, 2017 (it is Sedona Pines).


Yeah!  Thank you for clearing up this quandary. Your original post had me a wee bit worried!


----------

